# electric fan size for a 89 s13 w/ sr



## angeldunk707 (Jun 19, 2008)

i need to know what size electric fan/fans i should be looking for i have a 89 coupe 240 with a redtop sr20 so please help


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

angeldunk707 said:


> i need to know what size electric fan/fans i should be looking for i have a 89 coupe 240 with a redtop sr20 so please help


measure your radiator and find out what would fit


----------



## SpeedmanRC (Mar 14, 2006)

I just trimmed down some altima fan's and wired up the second fan with some spare relays and wire, works great in my 97 240sx. also trimmed a little for AC, and that works great also. the fan's are wired so both kick on low when the computer want it to, ether by temp or with A/C request.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

SpeedmanRC said:


> I just trimmed down some altima fan's and wired up the second fan with some spare relays and wire, works great in my 97 240sx. also trimmed a little for AC, and that works great also. the fan's are wired so both kick on low when the computer want it to, ether by temp or with A/C request.



did you trim the fan blades or the whole fan assembly?


----------



## SpeedmanRC (Mar 14, 2006)

just needed to shave/trim a little off by the bottom to get it to fit in-between the frame, and I needed to trim a little off by where the A/C lines run...wasn't much.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

SpeedmanRC said:


> just needed to shave/trim a little off by the bottom to get it to fit in-between the frame, and I needed to trim a little off by where the A/C lines run...wasn't much.


oh ok makes sense


----------

